
What work perks are employees secretly looking for? - oleenamak
http://blog.knitapps.com/work-perks-employees-are-secretly-looking-for/
======
6stringmerc
Glaring Omission: Location of work is advantageous to the Workforce from a
Standard of Living perspective.

As in, there's a reason Toyota took 5 years of study and careful evaluation
then picked Plano, Texas for its US HQ and got a significant amount of
transplants. Other companies moving to Texas have similar stories. I've caught
a few on the local PBS broadcast "CEO" if that helps cite sources.

On paper, Plano and the surrounding areas have an exceptionally appealing set
of conditions. No state income tax. Large sprawl for housing. Cheap gas.
Plentiful good schools, public and private. High end everything available.

It's obvious that these conditions, chosen by the employer, had the employee's
life in mind. At least that's my takeaway, and I think it's a positive one.

------
vkuruthers
No agile!

------
mring33621
work from home!

